# Question on 2002 LX266



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

So, I picked up the 266,today.
I knew it had a problem ,in that it will stop driving either forward,or reverse,once it's warm. 
Let it set overnight,and it will sometimes go all day,with out stopping.
I figure the trans filter is plugging up,so I ordered one.

SO,here's the question :Why does JD say not to service it,other than drain/refill,if they sell the filter ?
One of the techs said "We don't repair them,or change the filters....we REPLACE the trans !" I can see why ,when a trans can cost $2500 +,but WHY SELL THE FILTER ????


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, I've decided to strip the LX266,and use what parts I can,and junk the rest.
I'll use the engine to finish my tow-behind mower,and decide,later what else I'll keep.
The rest will go to the scrap pile.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I had a John Deere mower, don't remember the model number, that would act similar. Pulled and cleaned the filter, and the problem disappeared. The filter on that unit was on the top of the trans under a big plug you'd pull out. The oil looked like hell, but the customer didn't want it changed. Have you tried changing the oil and that filter yet?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The L120 I worked on the other day had the blades all broke off the fan that cools the rearend, and it was stopping when it warmed up too. I put the new fan on, and it doesnt stop pulling anymore now even mowing 2 yards.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

No,CB,not yet.
I was going to strip it,but then thought about just trying to change the filter and hydro oil.
If that doesn't help,.....I'll strip it.
The fans are good,and not very dirty under there.
There's only 300 hrs on it !


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*hydro*

Well, I did some checking,and some of these units like to shear the input shaft,either at the pulley,or at the pump.
Checked the splines,and they're ok,so I plan on tearing it down,and checking the input shaft, check valves,filter,and pump assembly,as well as the cylinder blocks and center case.
Tuff Torq says if there's any wear,to replace everything !

Like THAT'S gonna happen ! It shouldn't wear out,at 300 hrs,unless it was pulling a truck,every day !
I did, finally,find the hyvis J20C hydro oil...$22.00/gallon,+tax(9%) !
It's not a self-purging unit,so that last step will tell if it worked, once it's back together,again.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, sounds like a whole lot of work, but if it cures what ails it, you'll have a dandy tractor.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, either way,Bill...I'll learn from it ! LOL!


----------

